# Southeast, button down and stay safe!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Everyone on the Southeast button down and stay safe today/tonight!

There are already Tornado's on the ground in north Alabama...

_Tornado on ground headed directly towards Buckhorn High School

Buckhorn area under the gun. Damaged confirmed in Meridianville. Tornado emergency for northern/northeast Madison county.

At 10:24 AM NWS HUN has issued a Tornado Warning for Jackson & Madison Counties until 11:00 AM.

Possible tornado now very close to downtown Chattanooga. - 11:32 CST

At 11:40 AM NWS HUN has Cancelled a Tornado Watch for DeKalb, Jackson, Lawrence, Limestone, Madison, Marshall & Morgan Counties Alabama, until 03:00 PM.
_


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

btt


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yall take cover and do what you can to stay safe.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Stay safe!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Im in southern middle tennessee its getting hit hard a little north of here


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah north alabama got it hard, several Nader's touched down.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

You got Naders and we got 2 foot of snow


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well we just missed that last one I'm
In Columbia TN. It came close enough we seen it.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

The tornados missed me but hit some of the neighboring counties pretty hard ....at least 4 deaths in eastern KY


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah we were seeing reports of deaths up there. It all missed us here in TTown.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I feel blessed, I barely got any rain! My sister lives about five miles north of me and got golf ball sized hail. A little further north got hit pretty hard with wind.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

sirens went off here around 9:15am, funnel cloud spotted, no touchdown though.


----------

